# IAPLC 523 - Mighty Bush



## Mark Green (19 Feb 2014)

Hi all, I decided to start a new scape back in November last year, its currently 3 months old.
Here are a couple of pictures showing how it starting and how it looks today.
Some specs:

Tank- 60x30x36
Lighting - Arcadia Lighting system
Filter - Tetra Tec Ex1200
Substrate - Ada Amazonia
Hardscape – Hard Wood
Pressurised C02 – Up line diffuser
Ferts - Dry ferts












Day 1:





After 2 months:









How it looks today:











Thx for looking


----------



## Rasbo (19 Feb 2014)

Wow! That really looks great


----------



## Alastair (19 Feb 2014)

Very nice mark. Disceptive too


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2014)

Great job.The way you have scaped it you would think it's a bigger a tank imo.Cheers Mark.


----------



## pariahrob (19 Feb 2014)

Beautiful. Definitely managed to work with the size really well.


----------



## Manrock (19 Feb 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Andy D (19 Feb 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2014)

Lovely island scape mark, will look exceptional once those red stems show there selves more.


----------



## Mark Green (19 Feb 2014)

> Very nice mark. Disceptive too


 


> The way you have scaped it you would think it's a bigger a tank imo.


 


> Beautiful. Definitely managed to work with the size really well.


 
Thx to everyone for the great response.
Im really happy with how the space was used in this 60cm, managed to get hold of some good hardwood wood and used 4 pieces to  fill things out.



> Lovely island scape mark, will look exceptional once those red stems show there selves more.


 
The red plant is limnophila hippuroides grows soooo slow, well it has for me so far.


Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2014)

Really well done mark, really well done! 

Reminds me a little of Norbert Sabats 'ghosts' in its early stages.


----------



## GlenFish (19 Feb 2014)

This is a lovely scape, nice one! Be nice to see an update when the reds come through.....


----------



## Mark Green (19 Feb 2014)

> Really well done mark, really well done!
> 
> Reminds me a little of Norbert Sabats 'ghosts' in its early stages.


 
Thx for the kind words Ian, ive followed your scapes and think your up there with the best on ukaps. So your opinion means a lot to a budding aquascaper


Just checked out Norbert Sabats 'ghosts' nice scape. My original thought was to have the sand at the front, can still go back to it but decided on letting the glossostigma elatinoides grow across the sand.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! 

It would be good to see it without the glosso across the front. It's a winner though, with or without. 

Have you thought about entering it into the iaplc?


----------



## Mark Green (20 Feb 2014)

> It would be good to see it without the glosso across the front. It's a winner though, with or without.
> 
> Have you thought about entering it into the iaplc?​


​May try the sand again before I take this down​Will see how things look in 2 months time before deciding on iaplc. When is the closing date?​


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Mark Green said:


> ​May try the sand again before I take this down​Will see how things look in 2 months time before deciding on iaplc. When is the closing date?​


31st may, this should do well if entered IMO.


----------



## Mark Green (2 Mar 2014)

A few more pictures...





Fissidens Fontanus...





Borrowed a friends Lighting....


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (2 Mar 2014)

the last picture is just - wow.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Mar 2014)

Scaping a tank that size and achieving such a great sense of depth and breadth is no mean feat - excellent photography aside...simply inspirational...


----------



## Mark Green (3 Mar 2014)

> the last picture is just - wow



This is my fav also, this is the view from my computer desk.



> Scaping a tank that size and achieving such a great sense of depth and breadth is no mean feat - excellent photography aside...simply inspirational...



Im really happy with how this turned out, its not so easy at maintenance time as the hard scape makes things a little difficult getting in those nooks and crannies.

Thanks for the comment on the photography, its the first time I've used a dslr, it would of been better to get light behind the tank but their is no room. So front and above lighting is my only option.

Cheers


----------



## island lad (30 Mar 2014)

Any updates on this scape ? Really nice


----------



## Mark Green (1 Sep 2014)

A couple of  pictures from my IAPLC ranked 523....   changed the name from island scape to Mighty Bush.

This tank is still up and running however i  will be doing a rescape soon as im bored of this and looking to change....


----------



## tim (1 Sep 2014)

Lovely mark.


----------

